# Does my lack of interest in iOS 14 mean I’m officially old?



## Chew Toy McCoy

There’s probably (maybe) some cool new features, but I feel after installing there’s going to be a lot of “Where the hell is this function now?” and “Why the fuck does this look like this now?”. For the first time before I install I feel like I need to do some research on the features and functionality of the new iOS before I just reflexively install.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> There’s probably (maybe) some cool new features, but I feel after installing there’s going to be a lot of “Where the hell is this function now?” and “Why the fuck does this look like this now?”. For the first time before I install I feel like I need to do some research on the features and functionality of the new iOS before I just reflexively install.



I have it installed but am regretting it. My main issue is the same issue they've never been able to address and that's moving around an icon screws up the entire layout and makes me lose track of where everything was placed. This seems like such a simple thing for them to address on the phone itself, without forcing you to use iTunes to rearrange.

In iOS 14 they also have larger page change buttons on the bottom, basically advancing the home row up and further away and I'm not sure how they see this as a benefit. That aside the widgets are cool but I just have no need for them, so after playing with it and going back I had to spend the next 20 minutes moving the squirrelly just to get them back into place.


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> For the first time before I install I feel like I need to do some research on the features and functionality of the new iOS before I just reflexively install.




I think it's down to the fact that smartphones have long since become mature products, like PCs, and we have no reason to become super stoked over the next phones or OS updates, because they won't be vastly improved over what came previously.

We've gone from "holy shit, this is a game changing thing that will forever alter the way I look at smartphones, and I must have it NOW" to "well, that's pretty neat."


----------



## Eric

Renzatic said:


> I think it's down to the fact that smartphones have long since become mature products, like PCs, and we have no reason to become super stoked over the next phones or OS updates, because they won't be vastly improved over what came previously.
> 
> We've gone from "holy shit, this is a game changing thing that will forever alter the way I look at smartphones, and I must have it NOW" to "well, that's pretty neat."



^ This. Since the actual invention of the iPhone, which was a game changer in its own right, I would ask what has wowed us to that degree since. We're now droned into the annual update weather we actually need it or not (in most cases it's not) but it's the expectation and what keeps Apple the one of the richest companies on the planet.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> I have it installed but am regretting it. My main issue is the same issue they've never been able to address and that's moving around an icon screws up the entire layout and makes me lose track of where everything was placed. This seems like such a simple thing for them to address on the phone itself, without forcing you to use iTunes to rearrange.
> 
> In iOS 14 they also have larger page change buttons on the bottom, basically advancing the home row up and further away and I'm not sure how they see this as a benefit. That aside the widgets are cool but I just have no need for them, so after playing with it and going back I had to spend the next 20 minutes moving the squirrelly just to get them back into place.




Yeah, it was vaguely seeing things like you mentioned that makes me apprehensive like automatically making major interface changes or maybe it asks you if you want to do certain things right after the install and you're not entirely sure what it means.  I heard something about it having the option for it to automatically put apps in folders.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Renzatic said:


> I think it's down to the fact that smartphones have long since become mature products, like PCs, and we have no reason to become super stoked over the next phones or OS updates, because they won't be vastly improved over what came previously.
> 
> We've gone from "holy shit, this is a game changing thing that will forever alter the way I look at smartphones, and I must have it NOW" to "well, that's pretty neat."





This might be a little extreme, but I almost feel like there should be an option after install when it demos every new feature and asks if you want to activate that or keep it the old way.  Sure, that might take an hour or 2 but could be worth it to some of us.  

The Microsoft Office Suite is the worst at this.  I feel like every upgrade they went "You know all those features you frequently use?  Well, we put them somewhere else or completely buried them.  Good luck finding them. All those custom shortcuts you created?  We disabled a bunch and created a whole new convoluted way to attempt to recreate the ones we didn't.  "


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This might be a little extreme, but I almost feel like there should be an option after install when it demos every new feature and asks if you want to activate that or keep it the old way.  Sure, that might take an hour or 2 but could be worth it to some of us.
> 
> *The Microsoft Office Suite is the worst at this. * I feel like every upgrade they went "You know all those features you frequently use?  Well, we put them somewhere else or completely buried them.  Good luck finding them. All those custom shortcuts you created?  We disabled a bunch and created a whole new convoluted way to attempt to recreate the ones we didn't.  "



Part of my job is training on Office 365, both for users and IT administrators and I can assure you that we all share this frustration. They'll do it often with little or no notice (even thought there's a roadmap it's not always clear) and there's nothing like standing up before 200 people in an auditorium and giving a demo after MS has changed a menu or a setting. No matter how prepared I think I am with the material, I've learned to double check within the hour before each training.


----------



## Alli

Widgets actually gave me what I want. I now have a single homepage with a block of constantly rotating apps based on my use. Any app I need I just go straight to the library.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Widgets actually gave me what I want. I now have a single homepage with a block of constantly rotating apps based on my use. Any app I need I just go straight to the library.
> 
> View attachment 530View attachment 531



Okay this is good to know. I've found myself going to that page to access apps but have to scroll to the end, did you just hide all of your other pages and make this one the second page?


----------



## Renzatic

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The Microsoft Office Suite is the worst at this.




Well yeah, because that's what Microsoft does. They somehow manage to leave alone the things people desperately beg to have changed, and spend all the time and money they saved there fixing things no one believes are broken.


----------



## lizkat

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Yeah, it was vaguely seeing things like you mentioned that makes me apprehensive like automatically making major interface changes or maybe it asks you if you want to do certain things right after the install and you're not entirely sure what it means.  I heard something about it having the option for it to automatically put apps in folders.




Yes they do now sort out aliases of all your apps into a sort of phantom page to the right of all the pages you created yourself.  It represents your downloaded apps library and has folders of their own categorization.  Plus a search bar at top with 'App Library' indicated in it.  The other regular search bar is still in the widgets page to the left of your own pages.

The new apps library page is especially weird if you've grouped your apps into folders you created as desired, and so have those folders wherever you want in your own pages.  I just try now not to thumb my way to the right of my last page of apps, which holds items I rarely use anyway.

Just not sure why Apple did this.   Do people not get it they can make folders for their apps by just holding one app over another and put them wherever desired?

Plus I just don't get some of their categorizations.    They stuck my Shakespeare reader in with iTunes University.   I have that app in with my other reading apps like Libby, Books, Kindle.   They put those (and Mactracker no less) into a folder called Information and Reading.  OK then...

They stuck my two Bittman's recipe apps in with shopping, and I never go shopping off a recipe lookup: au contraire, I'm in recipe apps when I'm trying to figure out how to use up what I've already got on hand. 

The weirdest one was putting my password manager in with Notes, Mail, Keynote, Reminders, Numbers, Pages, Calendar, PDFReader, Contacts and Files and calling it "Productivity and Finance".   Wut?   LIke I might ever get productive trying to fish through all that looking for anything.  My password manager lives in the dock, and I'd never think to stick Numbers in with Contacts. 

Oh well.  Looking over Apple's vision of how to sort out apps was interesting anyway.  Sort of like spying on how exactly the proverbial committee of blind men would design an elephant.   They don't know exactly how we use our apps, or how often and in what combination.   Maybe the library they offer is useful to some iOS device owners.   And maybe they should offer not to create it for the rest of us...


----------



## Eric

lizkat said:


> The new apps library page is especially weird if you've grouped your apps into folders you created as desired, and so have those folders wherever you want in your own pages.  I just try now not to thumb my way to the right of my last page of apps, which holds items I rarely use anyway.



This is what I'm trying to wrap my head around. I also often find myself having to search for an app because I can't locate it where it's at (page or folder, etc), this is frustrating when you want to continue to go back to that app as well. Organizational changes are welcome here.


----------



## Alli

ericgtr12 said:


> Okay this is good to know. I've found myself going to that page to access apps but have to scroll to the end, did you just hide all of your other pages and make this one the second page?




Yup. Everything except that first page is hidden. 

When I want an app not on the first page I go to the 2nd page and start typing. Bam! Faster than my trying to remember what folder it was in half the time.


----------



## SuperMatt

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This might be a little extreme, but I almost feel like there should be an option after install when it demos every new feature and asks if you want to activate that or keep it the old way.  Sure, that might take an hour or 2 but could be worth it to some of us.
> 
> The Microsoft Office Suite is the worst at this.  I feel like every upgrade they went "You know all those features you frequently use?  Well, we put them somewhere else or completely buried them.  Good luck finding them. All those custom shortcuts you created?  We disabled a bunch and created a whole new convoluted way to attempt to recreate the ones we didn't.  "




Don’t look at the new Outlook then......


----------



## SuperMatt

lizkat said:


> Yes they do now sort out aliases of all your apps into a sort of phantom page to the right of all the pages you created yourself.  It represents your downloaded apps library and has folders of their own categorization.  Plus a search bar at top with 'App Library' indicated in it.  The other regular search bar is still in the widgets page to the left of your own pages.
> 
> The new apps library page is especially weird if you've grouped your apps into folders you created as desired, and so have those folders wherever you want in your own pages.  I just try now not to thumb my way to the right of my last page of apps, which holds items I rarely use anyway.
> 
> Just not sure why Apple did this.   Do people not get it they can make folders for their apps by just holding one app over another and put them wherever desired?
> 
> Plus I just don't get some of their categorizations.    They stuck my Shakespeare reader in with iTunes University.   I have that app in with my other reading apps like Libby, Books, Kindle.   They put those (and Mactracker no less) into a folder called Information and Reading.  OK then...
> 
> They stuck my two Bittman's recipe apps in with shopping, and I never go shopping off a recipe lookup: au contraire, I'm in recipe apps when I'm trying to figure out how to use up what I've already got on hand.
> 
> The weirdest one was putting my password manager in with Notes, Mail, Keynote, Reminders, Numbers, Pages, Calendar, PDFReader, Contacts and Files and calling it "Productivity and Finance".   Wut?   LIke I might ever get productive trying to fish through all that looking for anything.  My password manager lives in the dock, and I'd never think to stick Numbers in with Contacts.
> 
> Oh well.  Looking over Apple's vision of how to sort out apps was interesting anyway.  Sort of like spying on how exactly the proverbial committee of blind men would design an elephant.   They don't know exactly how we use our apps, or how often and in what combination.   Maybe the library they offer is useful to some iOS device owners.   And maybe they should offer not to create it for the rest of us...




You can put an extra screen with only 1 app on it to keep yourself from accidentally swiping over to the App library.


----------



## lizkat

SuperMatt said:


> You can put an extra screen with only 1 app on it to keep yourself from accidentally swiping over to the App library.




Yeah my existing last page pretty much serves that purpose anyway...  "apple stuff"  = things i never use but don't bother deleting...   and Pocket Frogs.   To keep myself from thinking to play it except while on hold to some utility or bank.


----------



## JBaby

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> There’s probably (maybe) some cool new features, but I feel after installing there’s going to be a lot of “Where the hell is this function now?” and “Why the fuck does this look like this now?”. For the first time before I install I feel like I need to do some research on the features and functionality of the new iOS before I just reflexively install.




Yes, this makes you old. It’s ok. Embrace it. 



Alli said:


> Widgets actually gave me what I want. I now have a single homepage with a block of constantly rotating apps based on my use. Any app I need I just go straight to the library.
> 
> View attachment 530View attachment 531




Same I love them and the App Library is the best!



lizkat said:


> Yes they do now sort out aliases of all your apps into a sort of phantom page to the right of all the pages you created yourself. It represents your downloaded apps library and has folders of their own categorization. Plus a search bar at top with 'App Library' indicated in it. The other regular search bar is still in the widgets page to the left of your own pages.
> 
> The new apps library page is especially weird if you've grouped your apps into folders you created as desired, and so have those folders wherever you want in your own pages. I just try now not to thumb my way to the right of my last page of apps, which holds items I rarely use anyway.
> 
> Just not sure why Apple did this. Do people not get it they can make folders for their apps by just holding one app over another and put them wherever desired?
> 
> Plus I just don't get some of their categorizations. They stuck my Shakespeare reader in with iTunes University. I have that app in with my other reading apps like Libby, Books, Kindle. They put those (and Mactracker no less) into a folder called Information and Reading. OK then...
> 
> They stuck my two Bittman's recipe apps in with shopping, and I never go shopping off a recipe lookup: au contraire, I'm in recipe apps when I'm trying to figure out how to use up what I've already got on hand.
> 
> The weirdest one was putting my password manager in with Notes, Mail, Keynote, Reminders, Numbers, Pages, Calendar, PDFReader, Contacts and Files and calling it "Productivity and Finance". Wut? LIke I might ever get productive trying to fish through all that looking for anything. My password manager lives in the dock, and I'd never think to stick Numbers in with Contacts.
> 
> Oh well. Looking over Apple's vision of how to sort out apps was interesting anyway. Sort of like spying on how exactly the proverbial committee of blind men would design an elephant. They don't know exactly how we use our apps, or how often and in what combination. Maybe the library they offer is useful to some iOS device owners. And maybe they should offer not to create it for the rest of us...




I got too lazy to put things in folders. My last two pages were just a mess. I know I’ll never fix them.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This might be a little extreme, but I almost feel like there should be an option after install when it demos every new feature and asks if you want to activate that or keep it the old way.  Sure, that might take an hour or 2 but could be worth it to some of us.



Oh, this! For sure this!


----------



## lizkat

JBaby said:


> I got too lazy to put things in folders. My last two pages were just a mess. I know I’ll never fix them




Yeah one of my older iPads looked like that for awhile.  I finally reformed it one weekend before an iOS upgrade, and later ditched some more stuff before using it as a template for what would get loaded onto a newer device.

I don't actually keep many apps on my mobile devices any more.  Still more on iPads than on iPhones.  Noticed the other day that on my SE that is used as an actual phone, I now have only two partly-filled pages (although there are a lot of apps in the two for News, and Readers).  I'd like to think I'm therefore engaging in some kind of digital minimalism, but alas, that's not the case.

The  third page just has the lonely Pocket Frogs app on it.   That sucker is addictive as hell for me, and I blame my sister for my having downloaded it, after she showed it to me one weekend a long time ago.   I used to keep it on page one and played it too much because I didn't let it pick up an iPad's backup from Game Center...  so it  started from scratch and was more fun to keep playing and playing, since everything happens faster with the first dozen or so levels.


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

IMO, the Weather Widget alone is worth the upgrade.


----------



## JBaby

lizkat said:


> Yeah one of my older iPads looked like that for awhile. I finally reformed it one weekend before an iOS upgrade, and later ditched some more stuff before using it as a template for what would get loaded onto a newer device.
> 
> I don't actually keep many apps on my mobile devices any more. Still more on iPads than on iPhones. Noticed the other day that on my SE that is used as an actual phone, I now have only two partly-filled pages (although there are a lot of apps in the two for News, and Readers). I'd like to think I'm therefore engaging in some kind of digital minimalism, but alas, that's not the case.
> 
> The third page just has the lonely Pocket Frogs app on it. That sucker is addictive as hell for me, and I blame my sister for my having downloaded it, after she showed it to me one weekend a long time ago. I used to keep it on page one and played it too much because I didn't let it pick up an iPad's backup from Game Center... so it started from scratch and was more fun to keep playing and playing, since everything happens faster with the first dozen or so levels.




I never kept many apps on my iPad. But I find it easier to organize it than it is to organize the iPhone. That might be because I like having all my folders on one page on the iPad. 



LIVEFRMNYC said:


> IMO, the Weather Widget alone is worth the upgrade.



Would’ve been better if it still didn’t use The Weather Channel. I really wanted Dark Sky. Now we’re stuck with the old Dark Sky widget.


----------



## lizkat

^^ That's ok by me at least in winter...    i'm usually near my laptop so all i really want from a weather  widget -- off a mobile device out in the kitchen at 5am trying to remember how to make coffee without having had a cup already--  is just a clue about when is sunrise, and whether it's going to be 20 below or 20 above zero when i get around to going outside later on,  since that affects how many layers of clothes I put on when I get dressed.   But I agree that Dark Sky is a cooler app.


----------



## User.45

It's actually a nice update for the android refugees. I the battery widget is fantastic if you have bluetooth headphones. It's the fastest way to check its charge.


----------



## User.45

BTW, I might be the only one, but I've always preferred Android, and still think it would be the better system if it's not for MacOS integration. The reason I got disgruntled when google assistant required me to sign a new EULA, so when they produced a new phone with touch, I switched back. FaceID has always been unappealing to me, and thanks to COVID for most of others too.


----------



## JBaby

PearsonX said:


> BTW, I might be the only one, but I've always preferred Android, and still think it would be the better system if it's not for MacOS integration. The reason I got disgruntled when google assistant required me to sign a new EULA, so when they produced a new phone with touch, I switched back. FaceID has always been unappealing to me, and thanks to COVID for most of others too.




I don’t leave my house so Face ID not working isn’t a big enough deal to go back to Touch ID. I’m also very, very fast at entering my passcode.


----------



## Eric

Alli said:


> Yup. Everything except that first page is hidden.
> 
> When I want an app not on the first page I go to the 2nd page and start typing. Bam! Faster than my trying to remember what folder it was in half the time.



I took this advice, one screen with my scrollable widget and then the apps page. I'll try it out for a while but this seems like a good solution to me..


----------



## lizkat

PearsonX said:


> BTW, I might be the only one, but I've always preferred Android, and still think it would be the better system *if it's not for MacOS integration*. The reason I got disgruntled when google assistant required me to sign a new EULA, so when they produced a new phone with touch, I switched back. FaceID has always been unappealing to me, and thanks to COVID for most of others too.




LOL that's a big "if" there from my POV.   But  I admit having been secretly jealous a few times when a nephew who always went for some latest non-Apple phone showed off a few shortcuts and stuff that Apple was short of at the time.   He's been quieter about all that lately.   I'm starting to wonder if he's ended up with an iPhone after all.   One of my bros finally converted after his son got one.


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> BTW, I might be the only one, but I've always preferred Android, and still think it would be the better system if it's not for MacOS integration. The reason I got disgruntled when google assistant required me to sign a new EULA, so when they produced a new phone with touch, I switched back. FaceID has always been unappealing to me, and thanks to COVID for most of others too.




It would be really nice if you could have both. FaceID for winter when your gloves prevent you from using TouchID, and TouchID for when your mask prevents you from using FaceID.

I tried to like Android. I’ve had a few Android phones, and supported it when I worked for Ascendo (DataVault). But it just never felt right to me.


----------



## JBaby

Alli said:


> It would be really nice if you could have both. FaceID for winter when your gloves prevent you from using TouchID, and TouchID for when your mask prevents you from using FaceID.
> 
> I tried to like Android. I’ve had a few Android phones, and supported it when I worked for Ascendo (DataVault). But it just never felt right to me.




I’m not certain how useful Touch ID truly is now if you’re wearing gloves. Mom doesn’t always wear gloves. But if she’s with the public, like at the store, she does.


----------



## Yoused

There are a few battery-powered non-Bluetooth styluses out there that do nothing more than generate the touch effect more precisely than your finger. If I understand correctly, one of those would work with gloves and not have any special compatibility requirements, because the effect simulates your finger electrically.


----------



## JBaby

Yoused said:


> There are a few battery-powered non-Bluetooth styluses out there that do nothing more than generate the touch effect more precisely than your finger. If I understand correctly, one of those would work with gloves and not have any special compatibility requirements, because the effect simulates your finger electrically.




Yep. I have one on my  CleanTouch. It works on the watch too.


----------



## User.45

JBaby said:


> Yep. I have one on my  CleanTouch. It works on the watch too.



real solution:


----------



## Edd

About iPadOS 14, they’ve had widgets since iPadOS was introduced. But, with this latest OS, the Apple stock widgets are favored over third party in terms of where you locate them on the screen.

This means I can’t keep a couple of third party widgets at the top, where I want them. So, I deleted all the stock widgets as a fix. Anyone see another way around this? Kinda bullshit.


----------



## Edd

Interesting read on iOS 14: https://apple.news/A3qyOgcOjRRu_6NQHdxbbWQ


----------



## Alli

JBaby said:


> I’m not certain how useful Touch ID truly is now if you’re wearing gloves. Mom doesn’t always wear gloves. But if she’s with the public, like at the store, she does.




I guess if you’re wearing gloves and a mask you’re in a catch 22. But you’re also likely too busy to do anything with your phone.



Yoused said:


> There are a few battery-powered non-Bluetooth styluses out there that do nothing more than generate the touch effect more precisely than your finger. If I understand correctly, one of those would work with gloves and not have any special compatibility requirements, because the effect simulates your finger electrically.




But that doesn’t help much with unlocking your phone if you’re wearing gloves, unless you’re willing to dig out the stylus just to unlock the phone.



PearsonX said:


> real solution:




A cheese stick?



Edd70 said:


> About iPadOS 14, they’ve had widgets since iPadOS was introduced. But, with this latest OS, the Apple stock widgets are favored over third party in terms of where you locate them on the screen.




Interesting observation. I haven’t even tried to do anything with my iPad as I’ve been perfectly happy with how I’ve had it for the last year.


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> I guess if you’re wearing gloves and a mask you’re in a catch 22. But you’re also likely too busy to do anything with your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn’t help much with unlocking your phone if you’re wearing gloves, unless you’re willing to dig out the stylus just to unlock the phone.
> 
> 
> 
> A cheese stick?
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting observation. I haven’t even tried to do anything with my iPad as I’ve been perfectly happy with how I’ve had it for the last year.



Sausage fingers!


----------



## Alli

PearsonX said:


> Sausage fingers!




Salad fingers is better:


----------



## User.45

Alli said:


> Salad fingers is better:



I liiii-ike it when the red water comes out! Oh...<3 Time wasted well in my early 20s.


----------



## JBaby

Edd70 said:


> About iPadOS 14, they’ve had widgets since iPadOS was introduced. But, with this latest OS, the Apple stock widgets are favored over third party in terms of where you locate them on the screen.
> 
> This means I can’t keep a couple of third party widgets at the top, where I want them. So, I deleted all the stock widgets as a fix. Anyone see another way around this? Kinda bullshit.




Not true. Devs just have to update their apps. The widget in my screenshot isn’t from .


----------



## Edd

JBaby said:


> Not true. Devs just have to update their apps. The widget in my screenshot isn’t from .



It looks like two of your top widgets are stock apps. Is the one with the red arrow a stock app?


----------



## JBaby

Edd70 said:


> It looks like two of your top widgets are stock apps. Is the one with the red arrow a stock app?




No. I linked to the app it is.


----------



## Edd

JBaby said:


> No. I linked to the app it is.



Can you put it at the very top? If so, you’re right, and good news.


----------



## JBaby

Edd70 said:


> Can you put it at the very top? If so, you’re right, and good news.




What do you mean by at the very top?


----------



## Edd

JBaby said:


> What do you mean by at the very top?



Can you have stock widgets beneath it? Your second pic is different, the battery widget IS at the top, but I see Dark Sky and a photo app beneath it. Is the photo app stock or 3rd party?


----------



## JBaby

Edd70 said:


> Can you have stock widgets beneath it? Your second pic is different, the battery widget IS at the top, but I see Dark Sky and a photo app beneath it. Is the photo app stock or 3rd party?




Dark Sky hasn’t been updated so it can’t be put in the top widget area. That’s just for updated widgets. It doesn’t matter if they are stock or not. Are you asking about Smart Stacks?


----------



## Yoused

Unfortunately, Apple seems to be interested in having a big fat app store, "_Look How Many Apps You Can Get!_" without bothering to enforce a minimal  level of design quality.

My gripe is with a few apps that give you buttons that allegedly do stuff but the actually do a different thing. Like, this button is for the "Main List" of stuff: you get the view that lets you select a sub-list of items. Then you pick one and look the thing over. Now you are done studying that item, and are not presently interested in any of the other items, so you tap the "Main List" button. But, instead of getting the main list, it takes you back to the sub-list you were looking at before, the one full of other items you were not really interested in. You have to hit "Main List" repeatedly to get back to it – sometimes you can be done and ready to start from the top several layers deep and have to hit that button several times before you get what you actually want.

I mean, there is already a back button up there in the corner. If "back" was what I wanted, I would have used that. And sometimes the meaning of the "Main List" button changes, so if you keep tapping it to get what you want, you end up somewhere else.

The real, practical alternatives to some of these apps simply do not exist. With all the money that Apple has, you would think they could work with devs to see that the top-of-the-line offerings work the way the are supposed to.


----------



## Edd

JBaby said:


> Dark Sky hasn’t been updated so it can’t be put in the top widget area. That are us just for updated widgets. It doesn’t matter if they are stock or not. Are you asking about Smart Stacks?



Um, I guess so? I’ll just take your word for it that apps that have been updated can go anywhere. I use a weather app called eWeather HD (dumb name). It has a widget but I can’t move it from the far left screen to the Home Screen. The other stock Apple widgets can be moved there. But I don’t want those on the Home Screen. A good weather widget, I can use.


----------



## JBaby

Edd70 said:


> Um, I guess so? I’ll just take your word for it that apps that have been updated can go anywhere. I use a weather app called eWeather HD (dumb name). It has a widget but I can’t move it from the far left screen to the Home Screen. The other stock Apple widgets can be moved there. But I don’t want those on the Home Screen. A good weather widget, I can use.




This is confirmation that 3rd party widgets can be placed in a Smart Stack. And, on the iPhone, it can be placed on the Home Screen. Thirty party widgets can be placed on the Home Screen too. Apollo is a 3rd party Reddit app.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Looked a bit into this new home screen business and I don't really get the appeal.  It ends up looking like the myspace-ification of iOS.  Jobs is probably turning in his grave and Ive probably saw this coming and got the fuck out so as not to be associated with it.  

I don't think it's entirely the loss of those 2 that's making design quality to go downhill, but also I think that Cook has zero interest in that aspect of Apple.


----------



## Yoused

I just updated to 14.0.1 and got stuck in the 2-factor authentication thing, which I do not do (this iPad stays here). Was able to back my way out of it, but, boy was that a pain.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Still haven't upgraded.  I think a few more updates may be in order.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Both my iPhone and iPad are updating to 14 as I type.  If this goes horribly wrong I'm hunting down everybody in this thread and forcing you to vote for Trump at gunpoint, and if the news is any indicator, the "voluntary" poll monitors will give my actions a complete pass.


----------



## Yoused

Many of us live in states that are solid red or blue, so your coercions will be of little consequence.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Yoused said:


> Many of us live in states that are solid red or blue, so your coercions will be of little consequence.



Thanks for inserting some reality into my Political Groove member fan fiction.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Ok.  Installed 14 and it just informed me I have 2 kids I wasn't even aware of.  What the hell?  How do I downgrade?


----------



## Yoused

Just go, as they say, drop the kids off at the pool.


----------

